

How To Design The Perfect HTML Newsletter - jakerocheleau
http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/design-perfect-newsletter/

======
jsdalton
Relevant and quite useful: <http://htmlemailboilerplate.com/>

------
papalalu
there is little worse in this industry than having to build an html
newsletter.. i've got a bit of sick in my mouth just thinking about it.

------
stdbrouw
I wonder, has there been any research into whether HTML newsletters lead to
better engagement than plaintext ones? Intuitively, it feels like plaintext
mails should work better because they look less like a commercial message and
more like the sort of thing your friends would send you, but that's just a
hunch.

~~~
tomos
I remember reading this <http://whichtestwon.com/archives/15976> (I managed to
view it before you had to pay) - and plaintext won.

This site summarises the test: [http://www.blueglobalmedia.com/blog/which-
converts-better-te...](http://www.blueglobalmedia.com/blog/which-converts-
better-text-or-image-based-email)

